

Show HN: Page progress with bookmarking - aesthetics1
https://github.com/jboyer87/page-progress

======
rrrx3
Goodbye, back button. Goodbye, history.

~~~
aesthetics1
Thanks for pointing this out. I hadn't realized that it does this. I'm
thinking of a way to fix it. I appreciate the feedback.

~~~
zackify
I made something similar for wordpress:
[https://github.com/zackify/WProgress](https://github.com/zackify/WProgress) I
was going to add a bookmarking feature. To fix your problem just store the
scroll position in localstorage?

~~~
aesthetics1
I've changed the way that bookmarks are handled. It now waits until an element
is clicked before updating the hash in the URL. Once that has been done, the
page (and position on the page) can be bookmarked/shared/etc.

